# Xbox 360/Emerson 40" LCD HDTV HDMI Cable Not Working.



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

I just purchased an Emerson 40" LCD HDTV and was excited to finally play Skyrim in HD. When I connected my Xbox 360 to the TV with an HDMI cable I was unable to get any picture or sound at all. The TV was purchased yesterday so I highly doubt that is the issue (unless it was flawed straight out of the box) and my Xbox HDMI port has never been used. The AV cable is rarely ever touched as well so I can't see that a loose port would be the problem at all. Has anyone else had this problem before? Is there a setting I need to activate on my TV first to allow it to receive the Xbox signal? Perhaps a setting I need to adjust on the Xbox before switching to HDMI? Also, I did make sure to do several restarts of the TV and the Xbox unplugging and replugging in virtually everything to ensure there wasn't some sort of handshaking problem. Also tried all three of my HDMI ports and their corresponding channels. Please Help.. I just wanna play Skyrim


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Purchasing a new HDMI cable tomorrow just to double check if that's the problem, I'll go ahead and post if that resolves the issue. Still any advice is appreciated


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

That is quite strange, if your xbox is outputting in a resolution not supported by your new TV you may need to reset your resolution to get it working. 

To do this:

Turn off your xbox.
Have everything unplugged from the usb ports (Plug and HDMI are fine)
Turn on the console and the controller.
Hold down the Y button and the right trigger until the console restarts. 
The resolution should reset to a supported one. 

If that doesnt work and a new HDMI doesnt help, we will try some other stuff.


----------

